# Aged Hash



## Steady_Smoking (Apr 4, 2008)

Aged, lets say I stumbled upon some Hash that was at least a year and a half old and pretty dry. Is there a way to reconstitute it? Add a little moisture?


----------



## Hick (Apr 4, 2008)

a little bit of heat, might soften it up, but dry is good, you really don't want to 'add' moisture.


----------



## POTUS (Apr 4, 2008)

Aged Hash.....very good.

Yum

Aged Hash in Double chocolate cookies.....priceless.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Apr 4, 2008)

mmmmmm....aged hash.

Some jealous folks here, put it in a jar with a few drops of water and seal.

OR

....add some wet plant matter in the jar instead.

Check for moist(ness) every few hours. Then like Hick said use a little heat to break it up.


----------



## Steady_Smoking (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. I understad the mechanices of the smoking. Just wondering how long hash would retain its psychcoactive properties, especially since it is rather old and dry. It has come from a good source. I am sure it was primo when fresh....



(edited for grammer and spelling)


----------



## smokybear (Apr 4, 2008)

It should be just fine as long as it's dry. No chances of mold or anything like that on it. I say smoke it up my friend. Take care and be safe.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 5, 2008)

We Need A Smoke Report


----------



## headband (Apr 5, 2008)

just make it into *star dust*. its powdered hash...


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 5, 2008)

If it were me and I had found this, I would melt it in iso and re manipulate it, but only after I had tried a smoke to see if its worth the effort.


----------



## massproducer (Apr 5, 2008)

Yeah you never want to add moisture to hash as hash should never be moist or wet, it is resiny or even oily, but there is a major difference between oily and moist when it comes to hash.  

When Hick said to heat it he was not talking about buffing it before you smoke it, he is talking about repressing it.  You press pollem by heating it gentally and applying even pressure and then letting it cool.  

If it will not press again, then i would take Hippy's advice and make some ISO oil or BHO, or maybe even some cannabutter, mmmm nothing beats cooking with cannabutter


----------

